# Can't see Default Gateway



## ldhon84 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello Everyone:

I have a Belkin wireless router and I can't find the IP address to it. I do ipconfig /all and all of the Default Gateway information is blank. I know what the IP is but all of my efforts have failed. I have set a static ip to my laptop Connected the wireless router by cat5 and disconnected my wireless connection. The last thing I did to my wireless router was changed it to an "Access Point". I have never been back in the web configuration screen again. I also have an Actiontec Q1000 router hooked up to this to so I can get internet access from Qwest. When I type ipconfig /all I get this:


C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ace_f
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain.actdsltmp
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.actdsltmp
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 54g MaxPerformance 802.11g
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-CD-75-52-DB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20b:cdff:fe75:52db%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
205.171.3.25
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 19, 2010 8:50:56 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 20, 2010 8:50:56
PM
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : National Semiconductor DP83815-Based
PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-CD-79-A8-AD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.169.0.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c0a9:5:5:ac2f:4805:ff7e:eab2
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c0a9:5:5:20b:cdff:fe79:a8ad
 IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0::5:20b:cdff:fe79:a8ad%2
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20b:cdff:fe79:a8ad%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A9-00-05
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c0a9:5::c0a9:5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.actdsltmp
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-02
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.2%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A9-00-05
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.169.0.5%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>

I would seriously like some help in being able to get back into this Belkin router and be able to get in to the Web configuration of the router. Help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

on mine it is 

10.1.1.1


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try enabling DHCP on the wired connection.


Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------



## ldhon84 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you both for your answers. Neither one unfortunately worked. My assign IP address and DNS servers were that way when I checked them. I did not have to change them.


----------



## ldhon84 (Oct 20, 2010)

Well I tried going through the router wirelessly to a Windows server I have. I did a tracert to my server and that did not yield anything. But I did type this:

>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ace_f
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 54g MaxPerformance 802.11g
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-CD-75-52-DB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.113.203
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20b:cdff:fe75:52db%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : National Semiconductor DP83815-Based
PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-CD-79-A8-AD
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A9-FE-71-CB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.113.203%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>

I do know that the below information is my Belkin Router:

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : National Semiconductor DP83815-Based
PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-CD-79-A8-AD

Any new Ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is still showing dhcp as disabled

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*dai*, you're looking at the tunnel adapters, that's normal.

*ldhon84*, you have ICS enabled on that machine, disable that.

http://forum.thewindowsclub.com/win...-internet-connection-sharing-windows-7-a.html


----------

